# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Je ne vois pas mon MP3 ds le poste de Travail

## Guesh13

Bonjour,
J'ai eu, il y a peu de temps un lecteur MP3 .
J'ai donc install les pilotes sur le PC, comme le dit le manuel, c'est  dire, installer le pilote, redmarrer, connecter le lecteur.
Tout se passe bien, sauf qu'au moment de connecter le lecteur, il ne s'affiche pas dans le poste de travail, je ne peux donc pas transfrer les fichiers dessus! 
Cependant, mon PC le dtecte comme lecteur MP3 avec la marque et tout ( la petite fentre sur la droite " nouveau matriel dtect " ) mais il ouvre quand mme la fentre " Assistant d'ajout de matriel " .
Pour finir, il me dit que le matriel n'est pas install correctement.
Bien sr, j'ai essay de dsinstaller le priphrique pour le rinstaller, mais a fait pareil.

Je me repose donc sur vos aides et je vous remercie d'avance   ::P:

----------


## Pymm

salut,
vas chercher sur le site du constructeur pour trouver des pilotes a jour. cela pourra rsoudre ton problme.

----------


## Guesh13

Salut,
J'ai dj regard sur le site du fabriquant, mais a me fait pareil.

----------


## StyleXP

Quand l'assistant d'installation demarre, t'a plusieurs facon d'installer ton MP3

en rsumer, essaye les autres possibilit d'installation, tu lui donne le chemin, rentre dans le CD et vrifier s'il n'ya pas un dossier spcifique pour ton systme (98 ou mil ou ...), s'il y'en a , tu lui prcise le dossier dans le chemin

bon courage

----------


## Guesh13

J'ai fait.
Il me dit " Impossible d'installer ... "

----------


## mehdi_the_kid

Salut, peut-tu me dire quel OS tu a ?? si tu est sous windows ou sous linux c'est pas pareil, et supposons que t'ai sous windows, lors de l'installation du DRIVER tu spcifi un autre emplacement compatible avec ton OS.  ::arf::   ::applo:: 




> Quand l'assistant d'installation demarre, t'a plusieurs facon d'installer ton MP3
> 
> en rsumer, essaye les autres possibilit d'installation, tu lui donne le chemin, rentre dans le CD et vrifier s'il n'ya pas un dossier spcifique pour ton systme (98 ou mil ou ...), s'il y'en a , tu lui prcise le dossier dans le chemin
> 
> bon courage

----------


## FraK

pourquoi installes tu les pilotes ?
par dfaut les lecteur mp3 sont reconnus comme disque dur amovible (comme une cl usb en fait)

----------


## kabil.cpp

moi quand mon mp3 decone je lui enleve sa batterie pour le reinitialier, et ca marche apres.
pour les pilotes si tu as XP c pas la peine de les installer.
sinon essaye de redemarer ton PC.

----------

